# Critical problem with baby pigeon's legs



## Goldenpigeons (Aug 15, 2007)

My baby pigeon was perfectly healthy until both of its legs suddenly stopped working. I took it outside, placed it on the lawn for a little bit of exercise, then took it back in and noticed both of its legs simply didn't work. It can curl its toes a slight bit, but can definitely no longer walk. When it sleeps in its nest, it keeps its legs straight and infront of it (whenever I try to tuck them back under, it flaps its wings and eventually manages to push them out again). Other than that, it seems perfectly healthy. It still squeaks, but its poo seems more watery. Any suggestions? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Goldenpigeons, 


Is there a sibling?

Are the parents showing any odd poops?


This sounds to me like a possible Kidney infection...but I would have no idea what the Bacteria or Organism is.

A Virus can do this also.

Canker probably can do it sometimes too.


Inflammations of the Kidneys can effect the Sciatic Nerves, and thus cause their Legs to be compromised in weakness...


Back Injury can do it, if he had fallen and landed on his Tail or lower Back...


Neurologic impairment either form their back/kidney area, or possibly from their Brain also, can have them insisting to keep them out straight.

...dehydration/starvation can sometimes do this also...wheret hey lock their Legs out straight, and so can neither stand or walk or lay down...but only fall over unless propped up.


Are the urates clearl light 'syrup' kind of 'watery', with light green poo 'snakes'?


Or...?


Any 'yellow' in any of it?


Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I had a bird with the symptoms you're describing. My vet couldn't make a diagnosis. I offered supoortive care )warmth, feedings, hydration) and Baytril and Metacam.
He recovered ok, he can walk even though his feet are curled and he walks on his ankles.
I also would give him some calcium.
Is this an indoor bird? 

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Goldenpigeons said:


> My baby pigeon was perfectly healthy until both of its legs suddenly stopped working. To be exact, I took him outside and placed him on the lawn to let him walk around a bit.. and then took him back into the house and noticed both of his legs did not work. It can curl it's toes a bit, but can certainly no longer walk... when it sleeps in its nest it keeps its legs straight and infront of it (whenever I try to tuck them back under it manages to push them out infront of him again). Other than this, he seems perfectly healthy.. he still squeaks, although his poo does seem more watery than before. Any suggestions? Any help is really appreciated


Goldenpigeons,
How long has this been going on and did the baby have something to grip with it's feet while in the nest? 
It sounds suspiciously like splayed leg to me.
How old is the baby? If it is indeed splayed leg,it can be corrected as long as the baby is still growing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> Back Injury can do it, if he had fallen and landed on his Tail or lower Back...


That was my first thought .. trauma to the back/spine, neck ..

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Goldenpigeons (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate all the help you've provided.

Phil: There are no siblings at the moment, but the mother laid two eggs approximately 10-12 days ago. The father's poops definitely seem normal, but the mother's are extremely watery, frequent and rather large (though, we believe this is because she is most likely pregnant again).

Thanks for your suggestions; however, I'd find it hard to believe it has a kidney infection, considering it happened so suddenly -- within a mere two to three minutes, it went from walking perfectly to not being able to walk at all. In addition, dehydration and/or starvation would be unlikely factors, because it definitely drinks a sufficient amount of water on a regular basis, while the mother takes care of the feeding. Its urates are similar to your description: syrupy, a little bit watery with the poo "snakes", and yellow in colour. It also hasn't shown any signs of weakness.

Based on these elements, and if we assume it has a neurological impairment, do you believe it will heal over time?



Reti said:


> I had a bird with the symptoms you're describing. My vet couldn't make a diagnosis. I offered supoortive care )warmth, feedings, hydration) and Baytril and Metacam.
> He recovered ok, he can walk even though his feet are curled and he walks on his ankles.
> I also would give him some calcium.
> Is this an indoor bird?
> ...


Thanks, Reti. It's comforting to know that your bird recovered. Our pigeon is an indoor bird; it's only seen the outdoors two or three times, for a few minutes at a time. I'll take your advice about feeding it calcium. 



Charis said:


> Goldenpigeons,
> How long has this been going on and did the baby have something to grip with it's feet while in the nest?
> It sounds suspiciously like splayed leg to me.
> How old is the baby? If it is indeed splayed leg,it can be corrected as long as the baby is still growing.


The pigeon is one month, one week old. It has only been like this for a couple of days, and there is nothing in its nest but soft blades of grass. I value your opinion, and considering it is indeed still growing, I hope this can be corrected!

Here is a picture:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

From the pictures it does look like the baby has splayed leg but given the additional information, I question that.

I would encourage you to take Reti's advise and start the bird on Baytril and Metacam ASAP. I would also put a towel underneath the bird so it has some traction should it decide to stand up.
If you have an Avian Veterinarian available to you, I would make an appointment tomorrow. I think you are correct in your thinking that this is a critical situation and you don't want to put it off.
The Vet would also have the medications that you may need. If you don't have a Vet available let us know so we can help you figure out the next step.


----------



## Goldenpigeons (Aug 15, 2007)

Charis said:


> From the pictures it does look like the baby has splayed leg but given the additional information, I question that.
> 
> I would encourage you to take Reti's advise and start the bird on Baytril and Metacam ASAP. I would also put a towel underneath the bird so it has some traction should it decide to stand up.
> If you have an Avian Veterinarian available to you, I would make an appointment tomorrow. I think you are correct in your thinking that this is a critical situation and you don't want to put it off.
> The Vet would also have the medications that you may need. If you don't have a Vet available let us know so we can help you figure out the next step.


Thanks for the pointers. Unfortunately, we don't have access to an Avian Veterination in our area. In this case, do you have any recommendations, perhaps, on where I could find the calcium supplements?

I should also mention that, oddly enough, the bird woke up this morning with its left leg completely tucked back in place (i.e.: directly beneath its chest, and not not stretched out in front of it), but the leg is still weak; definitely not strong or supportive. Its right leg is very much still straight in front.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you tried putting both legs in normal position underneath it ?
I don't think it would hurt to tape the legs in a normal position to see if that helps. Let me see if I can find a thread that demonstrates how to do that. [It might take a bit because I'm not to good at it although I am improving. ]
Do you give the mom and dad oyster shell?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17869


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The one leg going back into place is encouraging. I would follow the medication advice given (Baytril, calcium, and Metacam) and also try to house the youngster is something sort of like a loaf pan (long and narrow) and lined with toweling or old T-shirt or sweat shirt fabric. The narrow pan would help to keep the legs in the proper position and the flooring would provide good traction.

That is an adorable baby .. I am particulary fond of black pigeons!

Terry


----------



## Goldenpigeons (Aug 15, 2007)

We don't give the mother or father oyster shell.

We've also tried placing the legs back in place numerous times, but the bird would just flap its wings to try to get comfortable again, and its right leg would pop right back out in front of it.

We followed the advice given in the link you provided, and came up with something that looks like this:










Any concerns?



TAWhatley said:


> The one leg going back into place is encouraging. I would follow the medication advice given (Baytril, calcium, and Metacam) and also try to house the youngster is something sort of like a loaf pan (long and narrow) and lined with toweling or old T-shirt or sweat shirt fabric. The narrow pan would help to keep the legs in the proper position and the flooring would provide good traction.
> 
> That is an adorable baby .. I am particulary fond of black pigeons!
> 
> Terry


Aw, thank you! It really is adorable. 

We have a bottle of MegaCal Calcium Magnesium at home (http://www.jamiesonvitamins.com/en/products/prodvitamins_030.aspx). Would this be adequate?
Could other common medications help, such as Tylenol?

Stephanie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great sponge. The color looks good with black. I think that should work.
I purchase oyster shell at the feed store and make it available, in a separate dish, for my Pigeons at all times. I do the same with grit. Most pet shops sell small amounts.
Perhaps some one else can comment on the Megacal you already have.
No Tylenol. Others may have suggestions for you.

Your baby is especially cute!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Tylenol is toxic so don't consider it for animals.
This sounds suspiciously like a metabolic disorder and there are many of them. Any vet is hard put to make a diagnosis of this type of disorder. Try giving the bird a Brewers Yeast tablet but it's a shot in the dark. Many of these metabolic imbalances lead to death so don't be surprised if this is the beginning of a downward spiral. If that's the cause, there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> * *I purchase oyster shell at the feed store and make it available, in a separate dish, for my Pigeons at all times. I do the same with grit*. Most pet shops sell small amounts.
> 
> ** *Your baby is especially cute!*


* I purchase oyster shell grit 'mix' at the local feed store. My guys love it.  

** Yes, in deed, that is one seriously *adorable* baby.  
Will be thinking 'good thoughts' that he/she makes a full recovery.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one cute young-un.

I would not only make sure the youngster gets, B complex, but also a quarter of an alfalfa tablet-for calcium/cholorphyll and other microminerals, and a drop of cod liver oil-for Vitamin D. Last but not least, some probiotics would also be very beneficial for maximum absorption and good gut flora.


----------



## Goldenpigeons (Aug 15, 2007)

Aw, thank you for all your kind words. =) It's our very first baby pigeon, and it's definitely a cutie.

Once again, I appreciate the feedback. I'm certainly glad I asked about the Tylenol, because a relative of mine, who used to breed pigeons, recommended feeding the bird 1/4 of a Tylenol tablet to help cure its leg problem. Eek!

I also went out and purchased a package of oyster shell today that contains 35% calcium. My birds love it already! Everything else mentioned, I will have to add to my shopping list. 

So, at this point, assuming everything is being done correctly, is it likely to heal? If so, what is the expected healing time? I also understand from Pigeonperson's post that I should be prepared for anything.

Thanks in advance. As you can tell, this is very new to me. Everyone is SO helpful here!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I know others will be along with medical advice. I'm just adding my 2 cents about your situation.

We have seen MANY cases where the prognosis looks really poor, yet the pij survives and lives a long life. There are others where the prognosis is very good and the pij dies.

There is NO hard and fast rule! A LOT depends on many factors - including the pigeon's "will" to live.

Keep positive thoughts and we will help all we can!

Thank you for your rescue and welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Love, Hugs and Scritches for your little one!

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How is the baby doing today?
If it is splayed leg, the healing can be quite dramatic from a mater of days to a week.


----------



## Goldenpigeons (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, Mr. Squeaks! 

The baby is doing fairly well. For the most part, I'm feeding it the foods and medications everybody here recommended. Its left leg is still tucked properly beneath it, but it doesn't have any strength -- it wouldn't be able to hold itself up on it. Its right leg is progressing; it's a little bit better than before, but still not in its normal position and again, it doesn't have any strength.

I'm getting a little bit concerned that the problem might be something other than splayed leg, since you mentioned it should take a few days to a week to heal, and our bird has already been like this for eight days, showing slight signs of improvement, but definitely nowhere near recovery or the ability to walk again. I guess the good news is that it's not showing any signs of weakness; it's very alert and very anxious to want to get up and out of its nest, even though it can't. I suppose the best thing to do is to just take it day by day.

This also brings up another concern. I'm not sure whether or not I should be asking on this board, but, I'll be away from August 24th to September 3rd, as I'll be on vacation in western Canada. I know there are services available in which regular household pets can be taken for care, but I'm not so sure about pigeons. Any recommendations? If it's any help, I live in Toronto.

Stephanie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Check out this thread. You may be able to find a veterinarian you can board 
I know you don' have much time before you leave. You can also search for members in your area by pulling down the search tab at the top of the page.
yohttp://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16783&highlight=Torontour birds with while you are away.


----------

